# Excle - VBA - combobox zum wählen der sheets



## rockabillyjimmy (8. Dezember 2005)

guten morgen, 

ich möchte in excel mit hilfe von einer combobox 
die arbeitsmappen (sheets) durchblättern. 

das ganze hab ich mir so vorgestellt, dass auf 
sheet 1 eine combobox ist, in der man alle anderen sheets 
auswählen kann. 

die combobox hab ich schon eingefügt und eine spalte mit den namen 
der anderen sheets angelegt, diese dann wie folgt als 
auswahliste festgelegt: 



```
Private Sub sel_abt_GotFocus() 
  sel_abt.List = Range("L26:L62").Value 
  sel_abt.ListIndex = 0 
End Sub
```


das funktioniert auch wunderbar. 
nun weis ich aber nicht, wie ich es anstelle, dass wenn ich zb "sheet 2" in der liste auswähle auch sheet 2 erscheint. 

ich denke das ich es in 



```
Private Sub sel_abt_Click() 
  
End Sub
```


schreiben muss, aber was weis ich nicht. 

würde mich sehr über eure hilfe freuen, 

gruß rocka..


----------



## WaGutSo (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo rocka..

Du must in dem Click-Ereignis der Combobox die Tabelle aktievieren:


```
Private Sub List_Click()
  Worksheets(List.Text).Activate
End Sub
```

Wenn die Combobox alle Tabellen der Mappe enthalten soll, kansst Du Dir die Tabelle mit den Namen mit folgendem Makro (im Objekt: *Diese Arbeitsmappe* ) sparen. 


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
  Dim Ws As Worksheet
  With Worksheets("sel_abt").List
    .Clear
    For Each Ws In Worksheets
      .AddItem Ws.Name
    Next
    .ListIndex = 0
  End With
End Sub
```

Viel Erfolg
Walter Gutermann


----------



## rockabillyjimmy (15. Dezember 2005)

danke, hat super geklappt


----------

